# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Εμπέδηση πρωτεύοντος σε μετασχηματιστή εξόδου λαμπάτου ενισχυτή.

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Ποια είναι η εμπέδηση Ζ1 πρωτεύοντος του μετασχημτιστή εξόδου σε αυτό το κύκλωμα;
Από όσο γνωρίζω η εμπέδηση Ζ1 ισούται με το Ra της λυχνίας σε διάταξη SE. Τι γίνεται όμως σε διάταξη push pull; Όλοι οι κατασκευαστές τέτοιων μετασχηματιστών έχουν ένα βιβλίο "τυφλοσούρτη" που λέει για κάθε λυχνία την εμπέδηση Ζ1 του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου σε SE και σε push pull και μετά τον κατασκευάζουν υπολογίζοντας τον αριθμό των στροφών Ν1 και Ν2 πρωτεύοντος και δευτερεύοντος;

----------

